# OT - Pacers New Alternate Jersey?



## ChadWick

I was lookin at the new pcitures for NBA Live 08 and I noticed they have the Pacers with a yellow uniform. Have they recently revieled this new alternate uniform?? IMO, I think these yellow unis are sweet!


----------



## Ruff Draft

Link?


----------



## ChadWick

XMATTHEWX said:


> Link?




There is a picture what do you want a link to?


----------



## AUNDRE

pic doesnt show up


----------



## Knick Killer

I found the link to the picture he was talking about. They look kinda cool. It's picture 26 btw.

http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/900/900780/img_4700126.html


----------



## Floods

So all three uniforms are terrible. Why did Indy dump the pinstripes those were classy.


----------



## Knick Killer

David_Ortiz said:


> So all three uniforms are terrible. Why did Indy dump the pinstripes those were classy.


I agree the pinstripes were classy but after Reggie Miller retired they wanted to have a new fresh look for the new era of the Indiana Pacers. I disagree with your comment on their current uniforms, I think the Pacers have one of the nicest jerseys in the league.


----------



## ChadWick

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I agree the pinstripes were classy but after Reggie Miller retired they wanted to have a new fresh look for the new era of the Indiana Pacers. I disagree with your comment on their current uniforms, I think the Pacers have one of the nicest jerseys in the league.



I agree, both of there unis are sweet


----------



## speedythief

Video games frequently get the drop on details like this.


----------



## deekay

thank you god... the yellow ones have style


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Not bad imo.


----------



## NapTown31

Meh, they look okay i suppose.

I agree though, they should've kept the pinstripes....


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

^^ hey your new here? Welcome

Make sure to check out the Hawks forum!:greatjob: 


Make sure to check out my forum as well, to talk about important things!
http://www.basketballforum.com/o-iatlhawksfan-chilling-pad/


----------



## Husstla

Don't really like it, but it could've been worse.


----------

